# ***OFFICIAL*** Dong Hyun Kim vs. Siyar Bahadurzada Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Dong by LnP. Rooting hard for Siyar tho.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Stun Gun via ground domination. Hoping for a finish here, probably won't get it.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

haven't seen nearly enough from Siyar to be able to call this one.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I just realized dude trains at Blackzillians. Uh oh...although he has a pretty good win streak at seven. 

I have zero invested interest in this fight so I will pick Siyar by KO purely based on statistics.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> *I just realized dude trains at Blackzillians.* Uh oh...although he has a pretty good win streak at seven.
> 
> I have zero invested interest in this fight so I will pick Siyar by KO purely based on statistics.


Okay that settles it, Stun Gun by knockout.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Okay that settles it, Stun Gun by knockout.


Hallo, ich heiße Dong Kim. Danke. 

Ich spreche nicht sehr gut Deutsch.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Stun Gun is a beast.. Losing to Condit is no shame and means he is still green.. And losing to Maia means almost the same thing..

Basically he lost to the top #2 and #3 guys in his division.. give him a year or two of solid top ten fights and he will be on a similar level to both of these guys..

Kim is the most promising Asian fighter of the new decade, I'm totally rooting for him against anyone, I just feel he needs more cage time and he will come into his prime in the next couple of years.. Imagine if he can develop a decent striking game? i have him about 2-3 fights behind Rory, this guy is the next generation of fighter... He just needs some time..


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

if siyar wins this in a brutal fashion i see him getting a high profile name next.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Stun Gun Via ground clinic. Siyar has some serious power though, and could knock Stun Gun out.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Stun Gun is one of the most boring fighters on the UFC roster. If he racks up two losses in a row, he'll be cut quicker than you can say - "I want GSP".

Don't know much about this Siyar lad, just remember him clocking Paulo Thiago into unconsciousness, hopefully he sends Kim into lala land as well.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Stun Gun by holding him down and not going for any subs or punches to the face.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Stun Gun by holding him down and not going for any subs or punches to the face.


Do you not watch Kim's fights? He goes for subs., and throws punches. He man handled Paulo Thiago. He will get Siyars back and choke him out.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Do you not watch Kim's fights? He goes for subs., and throws punches. He man handled Paulo Thiago. He will get Siyars back and choke him out.


Yes I have. And he has 1 crappy finish in his whole UFC career. His first fight back at UFC 84 vs. the amazing Jason Tan. In 20 career fights he has 1 sub win. His 3rd fight ever to some can back in 2006. He would have 3 losses to the 3 best WWs he has fought yet, but Karo was popped for pain killers.

Are we talking about the same guy?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Stun Gun will take a decision here.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

Siyar via a brutal KO.

he knows whats coming and i think hes prepared


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Black_S15 said:


> Siyar via a brutal KO.
> 
> he knows whats coming and i think hes prepared


Will be a true test for Siyar. Again I don't understand the matchups. You have a entertaining fighter with 1 fight in the UFC....and they give him a strong wrestler who has been in the UFC for years. 

Most everyone knows what is coming vs. Stun Gun yet they can't stop it. Perhaps Siyar will show off some TDD and KO him. If he does I will be impressed, because from what I know of him he isn't much of a grappler.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Stun Guns BJJ has improved A LOT


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Didn't Stun Gun just win the Korean ADCC?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Didn't Stun Gun just win the Korean ADCC?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes he did.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Seeing some judo will make me happy. Siyar is still a question mark since he has such little octagon time at the moment. His knock out win over a respectable opponent in Paulo Thiago was impressive, but I've seen too little of the guy. Dong Hyun Kim on the other hand is a strong guy that isn't going to be looking to stand and trade with him. I wanna see a throw or two in this fight, not going to lie.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here they are from weigh in's, pic credit to... ah nevermind, they credit themselves all over their pics anyway:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Siyar is going to get grappled fu**ed.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Kim will UD Siyar.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Can't wait.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Siyar looks angry.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Yum yum Kim looks like glen from walking dead.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Siyar definitely has better TDD than I expected. He's making Korean Fitch work for it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Stun Gun 10-9


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Siyar is just looking for the one shot. Stun Gun looks good on the feet.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

it's over shitty dumbass UFC fans have ruined the last place that had any real dignity being a crowd and enjoying mma in the japanese crowd, ****


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

also if stun gun used a jab frequently he would be way better


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> it's over shitty dumbass UFC fans have ruined the last place that had any real dignity being a crowd and enjoying mma in the japanese crowd, ****


lol, I noticed a minor amount of booing, but it still pales in comparison to most places.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Siyar doing Rashad standup. Stun will get an easy UD. And booing in Japan? Is no where sacred? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Guys it's probably American fans booing lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

K R Y said:


> Siyar doing Rashad standup. Stun will get an easy UD. And booing in Japan? Is no where sacred?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


exactly KRY japan crowds in dream and pride way better, i know it pales in comparison to other places but still it's japan the sacred temple of mma crowds and atmospheres.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Blackzillians assemble!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Stun Gun 10-9 again.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Stun Gunned... Twice, so far.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Blackzillians!


I made a thread about them being disbanded a month ago, every day it looks like more and more of a good idea pound for pound worst camp and fighter ruiner


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I love when he does his donkey kong smash gnp


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Blah. Predicted kim ud for cpl, but bet $ on siyar victory. The odds tempted me. Not lookin good. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Stun Gun outclassing Siyar


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

stun gun needs to go to side control and get low on his hips to finish the choke


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Stun Gun said:


> Guys it's probably American fans booing lol


I know it's probably foreign fans which is what is meany by is no where sacred. Travelling to watch a sport and ruin it for the locals. Abysmal. Although no booing for a while hopefully been kicked out 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Yeah this thing is a wrap. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, Donkey Kong style.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Stun Gun going crazy. loving it

Talking trash hahaha


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

lol go stun gun


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Lol okay kim's crackin me up now.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Siyar is going to have a cryfest,


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Easy win for Stun Gun. Siyar looked awful.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Good performance, bad sportsmanship for the Stun Gun...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Grapple****ed.

Stun Gun with an easy 30-27


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Good performance, bad sportsmanship for the Stun Gun...
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


oh is mma sportsman now gonna cry boo hoo, lol go stun gun


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I need the stats on the Blackzillians' W/L record.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I need the stats on the Blackzillians' W/L record.


probably 4-26 with 1 no contest


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

grapplefk'd indeed. Now if only Stun gun had enough power to stun a ******* baby.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Siyar looked terrible. Total domination from DHK.
What was up with DHK and running his mouth like that? Did him and Siyar have a prefight beef or something?

Never cared for DHK much. I wouldn't mind seeing someone trash him again like Condit did. Maybe give him Rory or something.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ari said:


> Siyar looked terrible. Total domination from DHK.
> What was up with DHK and running his mouth like that? Did him and Siyar have a prefight beef or something?
> 
> Never cared for DHK much. I wouldn't mind seeing someone trash him again like Condit did. Maybe give him Rory or something.


siyar could be a good fighter but because he's at blackzillians he will stink to high heaven to he leaves, is blackzillians located in the red light district of boca raton florida?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Ari said:


> Siyar looked terrible. Total domination from DHK.
> What was up with DHK and running his mouth like that? Did him and Siyar have a prefight beef or something?
> 
> Never cared for DHK much. I wouldn't mind seeing someone trash him again like Condit did. Maybe give him Rory or something.


They were both trashing each other, was hard to see Siyar though, due to the fact that Stun Gun was dropping punches. 

They did have beef, Siyar felt disrespected that Kim wanted a higher ranked guy.

Stun Gun looked good everywhere this fight went. He could have had the sub if he had got his leg out. 

Siyar impressed me with his TDD but other than that he';s just hype.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yea I kinda knew this was going to happen, only elite grapplers stop Stungun from laying on them.

Well Stungun you made the top 1 for most boring WW now that Fitch is gone. Another guy who simply can not finish a fight no matter how little resistance the other guy has for them.

Also comes with an annoying face & apparently an annoying attitude now as well. Would rather have kept Fitch.

Plz give Dong someone like Hendricks, Ellenberger, Rory or any other guy he won't be able to lay on. And end up getting Koed.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Just goes to show that it's hard to gauge a fighter's skills when he gets a quick knock out. I know fans love a knock out and are quick to jump on a fighter's bandwagon when he makes quick work of a solid fighter, but it only really shows that he has power. It's like Sokoudjou or Houston Alexander. People were quick to hype them up back in the day because of their power, but their hype ended just as fast as it began when fighters were able to withstand their early assault. The poll really shouldn't have been this close given him unproven Siyar was and because of what history has shown us. Dong Hyun Kim completely out classed him and showed that he wasn't yet a contender or ready for that next level. Give Siyar some time to improve.

Now I'll just wait for the next guy to come in randomly and knock out a solid fighter in under a minute. A lot of people will once again prematurely jump on to his train. I know I've been guilty of this before too, but I wonder when some of us will learn.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm going to be laughing when Kim beats a contender


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think Rory makes sense. And no way Kim wins.

Siyar is hardly a good grappler and defiantly not a good wrestler. 

Kim has better top control than actual TDs. He wouldn't take a guy like ROry down. Guys like Maia, Rory, Ellenberger, Hendricks he would have to try to win a stand up fight. He is a good grappler for sure, and strong, but lets not get carried away here. What wrestlers or a guy with base has he ever fought? Karo is maybe the best? And he actually lost.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think Rory makes sense. And no way Kim wins.
> 
> Siyar is hardly a good grappler and defiantly not a good wrestler.
> 
> Kim has better top control than actual TDs. He wouldn't take a guy like ROry down. Guys like Maia, Rory, Ellenberger, Hendricks he would have to try to win a stand up fight. He is a good grappler for sure, and strong, but lets not get carried away here. What wrestlers or a guy with base has he ever fought? Karo is maybe the best? And he actually lost.


He was younger in the Karo fight, and he got robbed in that fight. 

Kim's TD's are good, not great. But if he gets you in the clinch then few will stomp him from taking them down


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> He was younger in the Karo fight, and he got robbed in that fight.
> 
> Kim's TD's are good, not great. But if he gets you in the clinch then few will stomp him from taking them down


Yea, I'm sure he has improved, like most guys do. But he was 27, hardly young.

Karo was a washed up addict at that point. Kim is a solid fighter, but he isn't evolving into anyone that is a real threat to the top.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Stun Gun said:


> I'm going to be laughing when Kim beats a contender


He isn't a contender, and won't beat any current ones either. Sorry.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Rygu said:


> He isn't a contender, and won't beat any current ones either. Sorry.


we shall see.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Stun Gun said:


> I'm going to be laughing when Kim beats a contender


I will give you whatever creds I have at the time that this happens, until then though I will attribute this purely to your Asian fandom :laugh:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Stun Gun said:


> we shall see.


Name a contender that he could even *potentially* beat for me please.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Kampmann, Tarec, Pierce, Koscheck, Ellenberger


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Stun Gun said:


> Kampmann, Tarec, Pierce, Koscheck, Ellenberger


Out of those 5, he might have a chance against Tarec. You know, with him having never fought in the UFC before and all. I think Kampmann, Pierce and Ellenberger would all finish DHK and Kos would decision him.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Kim was smother Kampmann on the ground


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Stun Gun said:


> Kim was smother Kampmann on the ground


Kampmann's TDD has improved a lot it wouldn't be easy for DHK to get him there. He also has a really good guard and is always going for subs so he wouldn't be on his back long anyways via sweeps.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

His TDD has improved a lot but DHK will put him on the mat at some point and when he does it will be tough for Kampmann. He's not subbing DHK, who has great sub defense. On the feet Kampmann is clearly the better striker, but he is not the greatest defensively, and Kim will land a few big shots toopen Kampmann for the throws or singles. 

Pierce Vs DHK would be a great fight, it'd be a back and fourth grappling match, Pierce would win most of the dirty boxing, and has better cardio. But Kim is deadly in the clinch and I can see him throwing Pierce, where he will then control the fight. Pierce is tough though, the toughest out of the others I listed. 

Ellenberger is dangerous because of his power and amazing TDD. But in a clinch if DHK uses his judo he could win the fight.

Kos would go like Pierce for the most part. But I can see Kos using his TDs more.


----------

